# The need for steak....



## Buckeye_Nut (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm grilling for 1 tonight. (wife and kids giving up meat for Lent)...but I gotta have some steak.  Excuse the crappy-blurry cell phone pic. (the Mrs. has my digital camera) Hehe

This 2.5" cut of Angus Ribeye will have to suffice!  





This 26.72 ounces of YUMMM was coated with Olive Oil, a generous coating of dry rub on top of that, and a splash of Worcestershire sauce was added to the zip lock bag for it's 4hr resting period.

No side dishes planned.... I think this will satisfy my hunger on it's own.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Apr 22, 2011)

Steak is for men what feelings and emotions are for women   sounds great


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (Apr 22, 2011)

oh that looks yummy


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm such a hack....LOL

At least I can handle basic meat cuts.....  The _'dinner spreads'_ of others is very inspiring to me.... 

You guys have serious skills....


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice steak. Call me insane, (most do) I'll take a steak like that and run it threw the grinder as I like a rare burger off the grill. The wife thinks I'm going to die from red bloody burger. I only do it on the forth of July, or when she is not home.   She get's pissed when I grill steaks and her's go's on first. I like mine bleeding on the plate. (carnivores unite)   
Any grilling, or finish pics?

Pigs


----------



## Smokey Lew (Apr 22, 2011)

Yea, I'm in the same situation. Tonight is going to be fish night. My wife is fasting so it's mahi-mahi on the grill. I guess your steak is going directly to hell once you're done with it.


----------



## muddave (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks good, we need to see the finished pics


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Apr 22, 2011)

If steak is going to hell...i'm on its Fkin coat tails   with a hand basket full of steak  :twisted:


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (Apr 22, 2011)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Nice steak. Call me insane, (most do) I'll take a steak like that and run it threw the grinder as I like a rare burger off the grill. The wife thinks I'm going to die from red bloody burger. I only do it on the forth of July, or when she is not home.   She get's pissed when I grill steaks and her's go's on first. I like mine bleeding on the plate. (carnivores unite)
> Any grilling, or finish pics?
> 
> Pigs



WOW that sounds good. I don't have a grinder but this alone makes me want to get one!


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 23, 2011)

Well one thing about me I know a sick puppy when I see one. You aint right in the head. Did you always ride the short bus to school by any chance? Dont make me come up there.  Thanks. 



			
				Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Nice steak. Call me insane, (most do) I'll take a steak like that and run it threw the grinder as I like a rare burger off the grill. The wife thinks I'm going to die from red bloody burger. I only do it on the forth of July, or when she is not home.   She get's pissed when I grill steaks and her's go's on first. I like mine bleeding on the plate. (carnivores unite)
> Any grilling, or finish pics?
> 
> Pigs


----------



## hawk wild bbq co (Apr 23, 2011)

Grinding a great steak into burger?  Isnt that a sin in itself?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, you can spend as much money at McDogdo as a good steak. I'll keep on grinding. Don't knock it till ya try it Jeff.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 23, 2011)

Well I aint knocking it...just poking your eye a bit. I know there is a method behind a lot of folks seeming madness. Now as concerns the implication that I should try it also will say there aint much danger of that. I am way too lazy to bother washing a big meat grinder twice to come up with a steenken hamburger Now have been known to grind up briskets and chuck roasts for just such a nefarious scheme..but that back in the good old days when I was mo entergetic. I think maybe a family of possums is living in the grinder as we speak. I aint broke it out in a while. It sitting right next to a big worthless Kitchen Aide mixer. I done gave away all the attachements..cuz none of them worked right. At one time I had every one they made for it. Seems like I had one which give you a back rub and wash the car etc. Or maybe that was the vacuum cleaner. My memory aint as good as it used to be.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (May 7, 2011)

I picked up _"His and Hers"_ Angus Ribeyes today for the wife and I.  Is it possible to grill steak too often?  I'm thinking not.......




Care to guess which will be mine?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2011)

hey nut, do you buy your cars the same place all those tOSU players and
their families do?


----------



## bigwheel (May 7, 2011)

Fine looking steaks.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (May 7, 2011)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> hey nut, do you buy your cars the same place all those tOSU players and
> their families do?


No.....but I wish I got their discount!!


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (May 7, 2011)

Grillin' the loaf:  My wife's 13oz steak looks kinda' small....don't ya think?




She couldn't finish hers....she said the meat I gave her was too big....LOL 
(she says that all the time   )  What can I say?

A token cross section shot of the two steaks....




It was falling apart tender and stupid tasty...........loved it!!


----------



## bigwheel (May 8, 2011)

Now I have seen cows hurt worse than that one which got well Nice looking grub.


----------



## UMDgrllr (May 9, 2011)

Just joined this forum and already these pictures have convinced me to grill a filet tonight.  Let's see, if it's 5 o'clock now, I can marinate it for 3 solid hours...

Glad to be here!


----------



## Don Cash (May 9, 2011)

Nailed it! Beautiful!!


----------



## bigwheel (May 9, 2011)

Now I would not want to gild the Lilly by marinating a good filet in anything. Would vote to try dry aging it for a week. That should make it real yummy. Too late for that trick today of course...but just in time for next week 



			
				UMDgrllr said:
			
		

> Just joined this forum and already these pictures have convinced me to grill a filet tonight.  Let's see, if it's 5 o'clock now, I can marinate it for 3 solid hours...
> 
> Glad to be here!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 12, 2011)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Well, you can spend as much money at McDogdo as a good steak. I'll keep on grinding. Don't knock it till ya try it Jeff.


Two stupid statements in one post. I won't eat at Micky D and I won't grind $10 per pound meat for a hamburger. Maybe that's why you had to stop your Internet service for the winter!


----------



## cookking (May 14, 2011)

Oooohhhhhh Yea! That sounds right.


----------

